

A List of Congressmen Who Voted For and Against the Amash Amendment - ghosh
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/24/a-list-of-congressmen-who-voted-for-against-the-amendment-to-stop-nsa-spying/

======
treeio
As far as I can see there isn't a pattern in industry or funding company here.
It may be the pressure is so widespread it doesn't emerge in a noticeable way
or, more likely, it could be from inside the government.

